
After month, Bing's share of search market barely inches up - HoneyAndSilicon
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/after-a-month-of-hype-bing-grabbed-just-04-of-the-search-market.html
======
jacquesm
Essentially bing replaced msn search. If it is really better than the
competition it will be a game of attrition to get people to try it and switch
permanently.

It is very very hard even for a company with the marketing power of microsoft
to unseat an established competitor that offers something that most people are
happy with.

Sure google could be improved, but to switch you have to have something more
than just a little bit better, you have to do to google what google did to
altavista.

